# Please insert the Original DVD of S.T.A.L.K.E.R. - Clear Sky



## tzimiz (Sep 3, 2009)

Hallo all
i've a problem with the Game S.T.A.L.K.E.R. Clear Sky! I can't play why after 
the installation i take the DVD out, give the crack in the game and run this;
in few minutes comes a information on a window: :sigh:

Please insert the original DVD of S.T.A.L.K.E.R - Clear Sky

My question is: What make are wrong? What I must to do?

Is the Daemon Tools a Problem or Alcohol 120% or what???

Plaese give me a Feedback.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Read the forum rules. We don't offer any advice for pirate software or cracks. Thread closed.


----------

